# In the streets of London



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

Bethnal Green back streets, East London


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very cool! And charming.


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers mate!

More pics coming soon

In the mean time, have a bit of this










:cheers1:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

How beautiful.

Is this East London?

This formerly forlorn area has so many beautiful buildings and is really gentrifying into a stunning neighborhood.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Please show us more! (that's all I wanted to say)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Orange Alert! said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> More pics coming soon
> 
> ...


I bought a bottle of that quite recently. Delicious :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The pub I go to has it on draught! :cheers2:


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> How beautiful.
> 
> Is this East London?
> 
> This formerly forlorn area has so many beautiful buildings and is really gentrifying into a stunning neighborhood.


Yep, mostly East London.

Most of them are taken from within the London Borough of Hackney, and the London Borough of Tower Hamlets. Poor areas by tradition, but rich in history and character. They are sacred places of London.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, beautiful area with lots of history and character! It's the kind of place I like to take late night strolls through just to soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

These photos of London are great Orange Alert!
Its refreshing to see views of the real, non-touristy areas of London.
It looks like you really explored many nook and crannies of this great city.


----------



## MrNogatco (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of photos that depict authentic aspects of city life. The ubiquitous tourist circuit shots can get tedious even if the photos themselves are often well composed etc.

I very much enjoyed this glimpse of working class London. Nicely done Orange Alert!

Here's hoping gentrification is kept reigned in and prevented from displacing local residents and turning once vibrant areas into generic middle class consumer wastelands.


----------



## MrNogatco (Jul 17, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Not so 'nice'?... Let them come please. I love it when people show us unknown parts of theire well known city, even if it aren't the most beautiful neighbourhoods.
> So great pics so far!


I agree! And often a city's "beautiful" (i.e. wealthier) neighbourhoods are rather boring and sterile.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

More pics please!


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Great pictures! About 6 years ago when i visited London the first time i stayed in a cheap novotel in Hackney. It was exactly like shown in the pics. You can walk trough a romantic looking street, with flowers and trees, but than turn a corner and all off a sudden feel like you are in the ghetto  Keep em coming!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Very authentic pictures.Thanks very much.


----------



## Lithiumite (May 18, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but what's this for? Is this where you lay wires?


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably replacing pipes. You've never seen roadworks before?


----------



## Lithiumite (May 18, 2011)

^Maybe because it's too narrow. I thought it's where you lay your wires underground. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------

